
Ask HN: Could there be lifeforms made of dark matter living right here with us? - techsin101
Could there be living things made of dark matter?<p>Could they be living with us right here on earth?<p>could earth be combination of dark matter and ordinary matter coexisting in one ball?<p>Just thought experiments.
======
gus_massa
I think that the current ideas of dark matter is that it is formed by some
kind of particles that don't interact too much with normal matter, and also
that don't interact too much between themselves. So it is more like a gas than
something that is solid or liquid, so [I think] [that the current guess is
that] there are no dark life forms.

For example see
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/jillianscudder/2016/12/22/astro...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/jillianscudder/2016/12/22/astroquizzical-
dark-matter-star/#1dbde2b21ead) and
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_matter#Composition_of_dar...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_matter#Composition_of_dark_matter:_baryonic_vs._nonbaryonic)

As always, remember that this is a very new, difficult to measure, not very
understand problem, so future results may change this guess.

------
zafka
Fun questions. I have often considered that there could be life forms
coexisting in our space that are completely undetectable to us at our current
level of technology. They would not even have to be made of dark matter.

~~~
techsin101
yes that has bothered me. think just how insects who can't see, don't know of
birds, what if there is a sense we don't have and don't 'see' them.

~~~
techsin101
but birds see them, and they see us

~~~
CM30
And there are people who go missing. Eh, maybe they got attacked by something
they couldn't see/detect with their senses...

But seriously, this sounds like the kind of plot that'd work pretty well in a
Doctor Who episode. And the logic I gave there was how they tried to justify
the existence of stuff like the Weeping Angels and Vashta Nerada in story.

